# What do you think about this deal?



## Seth (Feb 12, 2010)

2006 Legend SS 1860
2006 150/105 Etec
2006 tandem axle trailer

Here's a few pics of the boat. He said he'd sell for $15000. It's in perfect condition (he cleans it after he fishes in it everytime LOL) and I've fished in it serveral times.

This is the same layout as his boat.


----------



## Codeman (Feb 12, 2010)

Good looking rig.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice rig Seth.I'd say,If you Know the history, you like the boat ,you can afford the price,then it's you.


----------

